# Who's the next to score 60?



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

It's a number that hasn't been reached in a while. The last to do it I think is when David Robinson scored 72. Go ahead and post any thoughts.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

It is tough between TD and KG but I'll say Mr. Duncan.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

It's hard for a big man to score that much... Duncan doesn't even get a chance in most games, being doubled in the post so much. Neither he nor KG are the type to power their way through multiple defenders. 

Both KG and Duncan are so willing to pass and hit the open man... in a normal game I can't see either of them doing it.

Someone who can get really hot shooting, like McGrady or Ray Allen, could do it... I voted for Ray Allen because I think it would be easy for him if his shot was falling. Just keep shooting it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe will do it in a week if Shaq isn't back. And the Lakers will still lose.:no:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Paul Pierce or TMac simply because they can get real hot at any time plus they dont have great offensive options around them....In a big game, I could see either of them just ask for the ball, get it and score....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Gotta go with T-Mac.

All you gotta do is hit 20 3's. I do it all the time in ESPN...The NBA players today are just a bunch of pansies.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll go with anyone on the list except the big men, Shaq, KG, and Duncan. Shaq's getting injured more often, while KG and TD will get double or triple teamed in the post if they even got close to 10 through the first quarter. Also KG and TD are extremely unselfish for big men with their skill, and will hit the open man.

All of the other players can hit the 3, drive and post up (except Iverson).


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Duncan only steps up if he has to. It's more likely that we'll see him drop 60 in a close playoff game than in a regular season game IMO. Anyway, I think he has the best chance to do it.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Any of the guards. Kobe was close when he had 55 last year but had to sit out the entire 4th. Same with Tmac, he had 50 something before sitting out the entire 4th.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I went with AI. If AI got hot for a whole game, then I wouldn't be surprised if he scored 60+.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tmac wont be able to go that high until he gets more help from his teammates. He had around 34 about 3-4 mins into the 3rd quarter a couple games ago, but only ended up with 43. Once he got on that hot streak, he couldnt touch the ball without immediately being double-teamed, even outside the 3pt line.

I think Duncan could do it if he had a game where he got close to 20 free throws and made most or all of them and also was hitting most of his other shots.

I doubt KG will ever get near that high.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

A better question may be if the Knicks will score 60 tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> A better question may be if the Knicks will score 60 tonight.


If they played Orlando they'd get it in the first half.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> If they played Orlando they'd get it in the first half.


If they played the lakers too.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> It's a number that hasn't been reached in a while. The last to do it I think is when David Robinson scored 72. Go ahead and post any thoughts.


Actually Shaq was the last to do it with 61 against the Clippers on his birthday in the 2000-2001 season.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, dominant big men can have *huge* nights when an opposing coach makes the philosophical decision not to double- (or triple-) team the big man.

It happens ocassionally, when a coach gets sick of seeing his team give up wide-open shots due to his players not getting back and wants to try something new.

I believe D-Rob scored his 70+ against a Clipper team that didn't double- or triple-team him much.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Earlier in the season I remember watching the Spurs playing against some team where the coach had made it known beforehand that he was not going to double Tim Duncan, and he ended up scoring 47 even though they did double him a bit later in the game... hmm... it must have been the Magic, that's the only game he's scored 40+ in this season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who's the next to score 60?*



> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Shaq was the last to do it with 61 against the Clippers on his birthday in the 2000-2001 season.


I remember that game, didn't he also have like 20+ rebounds? He was so dominant that game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Who's the next to score 60?*



> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember that game, didn't he also have like 20+ rebounds? He was so dominant that game.


yeah 61 points, 23 rebounds.

24-35 from the field, 13-22 from the stripe.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

As luck would have it, the very first NBA game I ever attended, when I was a very young boy, was the night in Madison Square Garden when Elgin Baylor dropped 71 on the Knicks. People forget that Willie Naulls of the Knicks also scored 47 points in that game.

So, when is the next time that TWO players will score 118 points between them in the same game? Records are made to be broken, but I can't imagine that will ever happen again.

It's even more amazing when you consider that Baylor and Naulls did it without the benefit of the 3 pointer.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Well, dominant big men can have *huge* nights when an opposing coach makes the philosophical decision not to double- (or triple-) team the big man.
> 
> It happens ocassionally, when a coach gets sick of seeing his team give up wide-open shots due to his players not getting back and wants to try something new.
> ...


He was GIVEN those points so Shaq wouldnt win the PPG title that season. The Clips knew they were going to lose so the let Robinson get the title.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I believe D-Rob scored his 70+ against a Clipper team that didn't double- or triple-team him much.


I remember that game because D-Rob needed 60 or 70 to beat Shaq for the scoring title I believe and I think it was the last game of the season. There was a whole lot of talk about it being a meaningless game and the other team basically taking it easy on him .. and his teammates feeding him the ball on every play.

D-Rob was great, but I dont think he would have ever been able to do that in a normal game that actually meant something.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> So, when in the next time that TWO players will score 118 points between them in the same game? Records are made to be broken, but I can't imagine that will ever happen again.


I can imagine it being broken. Kobe Bryant and Antawn Jamison came close a couple seasons ago, both scoring 50+ points in a Lakers-Warriors game.

But it would be very difficult, certainly.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

There's always Kobe vs. LeBron coming up on Monday... with the way the Lakers have been playing defense, LeBron might very well be able to do it. And although the Cavaliers' defense has been much improved, they aren't exactly the Spurs. 

But I don't expect it.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Nobody will score 60 untill the next generation of NBA players


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

> All you gotta do is hit 20 3's. I do it all the time in ESPN...The NBA players today are just a bunch of pansies.


:laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> He was GIVEN those points so Shaq wouldnt win the PPG title that season. The Clips knew they were going to lose so the let Robinson get the title.


That's a bunch of BS.

Now I know you hate the Spurs.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> There's always Kobe vs. LeBron coming up on Monday... with the way the Lakers have been playing defense, LeBron might very well be able to do it. And although the Cavaliers' defense has been much improved, they aren't exactly the Spurs.
> 
> But I don't expect it.


I can't see Lebron ever scoring that many points. He has the ability to score 50+ but his mindset is to get his AND get his teammates involved. Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett are in the same boat. They are too unselfish to every score that many points. Now Kobe, TMac, and AI, on the other hand, will take 60 shots if they have a legitimate shot at 60 points. They get off on scoring points. Shaq would have multiple 50 and 60 point games if he could actually hit 75% of his FTs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a bunch of BS.
> ...


I hope youre not a private investigator because you would make no money. The Spurs are not a team I hate.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Gotta go with T-Mac.
> 
> All you gotta do is hit 20 3's. I do it all the time in ESPN...The NBA players today are just a bunch of pansies.


hahhahahaa  



> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> A better question may be if the Knicks will score 60 tonight.


ROLF, or torronto.... wow 79... not bad raptors... 


On a serious note though, Tim duncan hasnt been that far off scoring 60. He came pretty close with 53 points vs. Dallas on 12/26/01.

7 More points and he would have had 60. Not too shabby for a big man.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> I hope youre not a private investigator because you would make no money. The Spurs are not a team I hate


First, you say that Charlie Ward isn't good just because he got cut, then you say the Clippers GAVE David Robinson 70 points.


Why would the Clippers GIVE David Robinson 70 points? You belittled Charlie Ward, and now you are doing it to David Robinson. Seems like you hate them to me...


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I can't see Lebron ever scoring that many points. He has the ability to score 50+ but his mindset is to get his AND get his teammates involved. Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett are in the same boat. They are too unselfish to every score that many points. Now Kobe, TMac, and AI, on the other hand, will take 60 shots if they have a legitimate shot at 60 points. They get off on scoring points. Shaq would have multiple 50 and 60 point games if he could actually hit 75% of his FTs.


You're right. I think LeBron could score 40 sometime this season, if a game just goes that one way night, but I think 50 points or more would be rare for him... he'd be more likely to get say 35 and 15 assists. He's going to have games like that eventually, probably quite a few.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a bunch of BS.
> ...



I remember that game pretty clearly because I have been an Orlando fan and it was common knowledge going into that game exactly what Robinson needed to overtake Shaq for the scoring title. 

Maybe they didnt exactly give him the points, but in a completely meaningless game, they really let him do what he wanted.

He wouldnt have gotten the 70 in a normal regular season game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> First, you say that Charlie Ward isn't good just because he got cut, then you say the Clippers GAVE David Robinson 70 points.
> ...


Ward has been a Spur for like 5 minutes and you act like hes a hall of Fame inductee. I do not like the Knicks if thats what youre getting aroung to. And in My mind Ward is still a Knick...who got Whooped by the Spurs for the Championship which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I would have to say Kobe, Iverson, or T-Mac. 

Kobe would only be able to do it if Shaq and Malone are still out b/c if those 2 are back, there's no chance for him to score that many points. But if he did score 60 points anytime soon, dat'd just make GP seem even more pissed..

Iverson and T-Mac I think have a good chance to score 60. T-Mac could do it on almost any given night if he got hot and stayed in the whole game b/c there's basically no other offensive options on Orlando. Almost the same would go for Iverson b/c he's basically unstoppable when he gets hot..

If I had to pick one, I'd pick T-Mac.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I've heard that the Admirals 70 game was pretty lite on D, and that the Spurs were running everything through him. This is from people who swear they saw it, but it could be an urban myth. Not just made now though


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Ward has been a Spur for like 5 minutes and you act like hes a hall of Fame inductee


Charlie Ward is the best player in NBA history...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> I've heard that the Admirals 70 game was pretty lite on D, and that the Spurs were running everything through him. This is from people who swear they saw it, but it could be an urban myth. Not just made now though


It is the truth. No myth. It would be interesting if someone could dig up and article or two from that game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> Charlie Ward is the best player in NBA history...



Bill Walton? Is that you? I thought you were kind of koo-koo ..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Bill Walton? Is that you? I thought you were kind of koo-koo


Well, for some reason I made Charlie Ward out to be a Hall Of Famer, so I thought I would take it a step further and make him the best ever.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> It is the truth. No myth. It would be interesting if someone could dig up and article or two from that game.


Conspiracies need a reason. What *motivation* did the Clippers have to just *give* the scoring title to Robinson?

I have no doubt the Spurs basically gave Robinson any shot he wanted to take, since they're his team and they would want him to win the scoring title.

But why would the Clippers be so desperate to have D-Rob win the title that they'd suffer the humiliation of having him go for *60* on them?

I don't believe that the Clippers were letting Robinson score easily. I think it was a combination of Robinson being fed the ball every time down, the Clippers having poor inside defense and Robinson being a ridiculously good scorer.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

A guy like Allan Huston, RAy Allen, Peja, Tmac, AI, Vince all have the chance to score 60/ i think kobe almost scored like 42 against jordan in the first half


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Either AI, TMac, but probably Kobe. I'd be surprised if Kobe didn't have at least one 60 point game some time in his career.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Ben Wallace via 20-20 from 3. 

Seriously, if I had to bet, I would say T-Mac. He has scored 40 a few times this season, and he is so versatile offensively, he could get hot from 3 also.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im going with ray allen, simply because he is an excellent perimeter shooter with a good mindset as to when to take the shots and when to dish the ball off, making other teams pretty hesitant to double team him unless he tries to penetrate. also, in his 42 point game the other day, he only had 15 points after the third quarter, so you have to figure in that if he had 27 points in the last 17 minutes, then he could easily have a 35-40 point first half this season, potentially pacing him to a 60 point game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Conspiracies need a reason. What *motivation* did the Clippers have to just *give* the scoring title to Robinson?
> ...


Well, you would think that once a guy got to about 50, maybe, just maybe you'd throw a double-team his way. I still contend there is no way Robinson would have done that in a normal regular season game.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I started this thread, so stop with the hating.

I chose T-Mac, If he turned it on for one game all the way against a poor defensive team like the Bulls or the Mavs, he could get 60.

Other candidates:
Dirk
Pierce
Allan Houston
Steve Francis
A Jamison
Vince Carter

Guys who could but you'd laugh at me for putting them with the other guys:
DaJuan Wagner
Tony Delk
Mike Redd
Tim Thomas
David Wesley


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Allen Iverson.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Trade Peja to Orlando to replace T-Mac and he'll have a 60 point game every other week.

No, he won't whine about the zone either.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Trade Peja to Orlando to replace T-Mac and he'll have a 60 point game every other week.
> 
> No, he won't whine about the zone either.


Hogwash.

Peja would be lucky to score 20 ppg on Orlando. He could say bye-bye to any open jumpers, bye-bye to any nice passes from his teammates, and hello to lots of double and triple teams.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Now that I think about it, Peja probably has about as good a chance as anyone. If he gets hot he's the most unstoppable shooter in the league, has a scorer's mentality, plays on a team where it's hard to double team him, and knows how to get off shots really well. If he was on the list, I'd think long and hard about voting for him.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Trade Peja to Orlando to replace T-Mac and he'll have a 60 point game every other week.
> 
> No, he won't whine about the zone either.


You have GOT to be kidding.

That would make soooo much sense seeing as T-Mac is a higher scorer and much better overall offensive player. Peja is a spot up shooter. He only scores because other people get him open. He doesn't create for himself. Take away T-Mac and NOBODY on the Magic creates shots for other people except maybe Strickland every now and then. They are all black holes. They don't even pass to T-Mac when he's open! That's why the team sucks.

T-Mac manages to still get his, while struggling to make sure the other bafoons actually make a few shots. He's the engine of the team. That's why he has had a pretty good amount of double figure assist games. You want us to trade the player that keeps the team going (sputtering, but going nonetheless) for a guy that would only help us out as a waterboy? I'd really get a kick out of watching Peja TRY to shoot right over triple teams like T-Mac. Try to think before you post next time.  

T-Mac WOULD have the best chance to score any specified amount no doubt, but his black hole teammates won't let that happen this year. Just look at the way his PPG fell. And he is forced to play more of a PG role so that lessens his chances even more.

And Robinson bribed the entire Clippers team.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> It is the truth. No myth. It would be interesting if someone could dig up and article or two from that game.


http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/8895/71sco.htm

looks authentic.. and the number of foul shots kind of indicate it was a tough game


----------



## KG=daBest (Jan 10, 2004)

i said tmac because imo no other player on that list has that type of potential with all the other talent on their teams with the exception of AI

TD has manu and tony parker
KG has spree, cassell, kandi man, and wally (once not injured: wally and kandi)
kobe with hof'ers
ray allen has no chance; i dont think he's that good of a player in general
shaq has the same situation as kobe, but hes well past his prime


----------



## Sir Magic (Jul 14, 2003)

T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac T-Mac for 60+ if he plays a full 48 mins.

Probably AI it depends who he plays


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Not being a hardcore Magic fan, I don't remember this very clearly...but last year, didn't McGrady have like 40-45 points or so, in a game, after three quarters and Doc Rivers pulled him for the final quarter because the Magic were winning in a blow-out?

I remember something along those lines. Perhaps a Magic fan knows what I'm trying to recall.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Put Peja on Orlando and his scoring would drop into the 10's.

Why is Peja scoring as much as he does right now? Because his team is the best passing team in the league and everything he has to do and does is moving in spots for open J's.

And that's the bottom line. Peja will beat almost nobody off the dribble to create his own shot and with a defender in his face his shooting isn't special really unless he has it really going.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Not being a hardcore Magic fan, I don't remember this very clearly...but last year, didn't McGrady have like 40-45 points or so, in a game, after three quarters and Doc Rivers pulled him for the final quarter because the Magic were winning in a blow-out?
> 
> I remember something along those lines. Perhaps a Magic fan knows what I'm trying to recall.


He had like 48 or something after 3 quarters. Was it against Chicago? I'm trying to remember.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Not being a hardcore Magic fan, I don't remember this very clearly...but last year, didn't McGrady have like 40-45 points or so, in a game, after three quarters and Doc Rivers pulled him for the final quarter because the Magic were winning in a blow-out?
> 
> I remember something along those lines. Perhaps a Magic fan knows what I'm trying to recall.


Kobe had 56 pts with about 2 minutes to go vs the Grizzlies 2 years ago and then he had 51 in 31 minutes last year vs the Nuggets. I think MacGrady had like 52 after 3 quarters against the Nugs as well. Then there were numerous times when Kobe had 40 after 3 last year. 

I think the next to score 60 will be Kobe. I don't see anyone scoring 60 this year with the way TEAMS can barely score 80. So, that gives Kobe at least until next year to score 60. But I'm sure T-Mac will do it at some point as well. So it's a toss-up between those 2. But Kobe usually does the CRAZY scoring stuff before T-Mac. Like avg 40 PPG for February, then T-Mac countered with 36 PPG for March. T-Mac seems to always be a step behind in terms of the scoring binges.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Tracy and/or Kobe *WILL* drop 60 on the Hawks, BOOK IT.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Both T-mac and Kobe actually had a lot of games last year where they would get 35-40+ by the end of 3rd qtr. Of course, those games were decided by that time as well so Doc and Phil never let em' play the 4th. 

Regarding 50+ in 3 qtrs. Both were able to accomplish that only once last year. T-mac dropped 52 against the Bulls. Kobe had 51 against the Nuggets.

Those two were really in a class of their own last year. A big part of this regular season not nearly being as exciting as last year is T-mac and Kobe. They pretty much dominated the news for 3/4 of last season. T-mac vs. Kobe was all over the place. Too bad they haven't been as spectacular this year.

Oh, and i voted for T-mac.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Both T-mac and Kobe actually had a lot of games last year where they would get 35-40+ by the end of 3rd qtr. Of course, those games were decided by that time as well so Doc and Phil never let em' play the 4th.
> 
> Regarding 50+ in 3 qtrs. Both were able to accomplish that only once last year. T-mac dropped 52 against the Bulls. Kobe had 51 against the Nuggets.
> ...


I remember a few games where TMac didnt touch the court in the 4th, but I never remeber Kobe sitting out when stats where on the line.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember a few games where TMac didnt touch the court in the 4th, but I never remeber Kobe sitting out when stats where on the line.


Maybe a couple of times, but I clearly remember Phil sitting him in almost every 4th qtr whenever he had a huge game and the lakers were winning easily.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember a few games where TMac didnt touch the court in the 4th, but I never remeber Kobe sitting out when stats where on the line.


Kobe has a strict coach in Phil Jackson. Everytime the Lakers were up by 20+, Kobe was out of the game, whether he had 10 or 40 points. Now McGrady had Doc Rivers who would let T-Mac stay in if he DIDN't have his numbers yet.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> Regarding 50+ in 3 qtrs. Both were able to accomplish that only once last year. T-mac dropped 52 against the Bulls. Kobe had 51 against the Nuggets.


Kobe did this about 4 or 3 years ago too against the Grizzlies. 56 in 3 while Shaq was still on his suspension from swinging at Brad Miller.

I will NEVER forget that game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Pardon me for skipping an entire page, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Not being a hardcore Magic fan, I don't remember this very clearly...but last year, didn't McGrady have like 40-45 points or so, in a game, after three quarters and Doc Rivers pulled him for the final quarter because the Magic were winning in a blow-out?
> 
> I remember something along those lines. Perhaps a Magic fan knows what I'm trying to recall.


I remember that night. He was on his way to 60, and he had like 14 minutes left. But he sat the rest of the game, because it was a blow-out, and T-mac was just tired (as anyone would be).

What about a guy like Dirk? I think, if he's feeling good a particular night, with him having respectable post skills, and being a shooting machine (for a big man), he could combine that stuff for a monster night.

Kobe had that 51 spot last year (against the wiz) at half time. I would have given him about 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter to try it, then sit him regardless.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd go with T-Mac, just because of the attempts he can get off


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>magic_bryant</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe has a strict coach in Phil Jackson. Everytime the Lakers were up by 20+, Kobe was out of the game, whether he had 10 or 40 points. Now McGrady had Doc Rivers who would let T-Mac stay in if he DIDN't have his numbers yet.


Not true. Tmac did get pulled in a game where he could have gone for 60+ because the team was up 20+ points.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Pardon me for skipping an entire page, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Kobe had that 51 spot last year (against the wiz) at half time. I would have given him about 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter to try it, then sit him regardless.


He had 42 at half time against the Wizards last year, not 51. And that was one of the few games where Phil did let Kobe play the 4th qtr to get his 50 pts. Surprisingly, he couldn't hit jack in the 3rd after making everything in the first half.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Not true. Tmac did get pulled in a game where he could have gone for 60+ because the team was up 20+ points.


I know that. What I said was that there were times when McGrady would NOT have his numbers, so Doc would continue to let him play. Just to get his numbers. I remember seeing that a couple times.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

That NEVER happened during a blowout.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Tracy and/or Kobe *WILL* drop 60 on the Hawks, BOOK IT.


I don't doubt that.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> That NEVER happened during a blowout.


I never said a blowout. But I remember seeing it happen in a game that was clearly decided. I'm not blaming T-Mac, I'd do the same if I were him, I just blame Doc for being a stupid coach.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Pardon me for skipping an entire page, but...*



> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> He had 42 at half time against the Wizards last year, not 51. And that was one of the few games where Phil did let Kobe play the 4th qtr to get his 50 pts. Surprisingly, he couldn't hit jack in the 3rd after making everything in the first half.


Yep. I was thinking he'd get 60 easily if Phil let him play. Well, Phil DID let him play and Kobe barely broke 50. He missed almost every shot in the second half. He was probably headed for 70 against the Grizz though. They had Battier defending him and Battier was just getting torched.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>magic_bryant</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said a blowout. But I remember seeing it happen in a game that was clearly decided. I'm not blaming T-Mac, I'd do the same if I were him, I just blame Doc for being a stupid coach.


Blowout, clearly decided, same thing. The only way the game could be decided and him still have enough time to get stats is if it's a total blowout. 1 minute won't matter. The game obviously wasn't clearly decided if T-Mac was on the floor. Since you don't remember the exact game, I'm simply going to say the coach has a better idea of when a game is decided than you do. The second that a game truly is decided, out he goes. Without fail. Hell, the new coach takes him out even when there's still a chance! (albiet a small one, for example down 6 with just over a minute left)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Orlando Magic in a game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who's the next to score 60?*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The Orlando Magic in a game.


Orlando has had no problem scoring, amazingly enough. Their problem has been giving up 60+ to other teams by halftime.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Who's the next to score 60?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Orlando has had no problem scoring, amazingly enough. Their problem has been giving up 60+ to other teams by halftime.


I think he was referring to T-mac as the "Orlando Magic"


----------



## noogie_da_sheep (Jan 12, 2004)

I reckon T-Mac or Garnett could be next to score 60+


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

kobe bryant or aleen iverson will score 60 this year. guarantee


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Nobody will score 60 untill the next generation of NBA players





> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Tracy and/or Kobe *WILL* drop 60 on the Hawks, BOOK IT.


:laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed my perspective


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Some meaningful thread bumpage*

TMAC's got 34 at half!!!!!! 8-9 threes!!!!!!! and its a close game, we might just see a 60-70pt performance from the man they call Tmac.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

T-Mac looks like the safe bet tonight...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Some meaningful thread bumpage*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> TMAC's got 34 at half!!!!!! 8-9 threes!!!!!!! and its a close game, we might just see a 60-70pt performance from the man they call Tmac.


damn u beat me to it...  Anyhoo, i think he'll cool down soon. Our defense will hopefully adjust.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Some meaningful thread bumpage*



> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> damn u beat me to it...  Anyhoo, i think he'll cool down soon. Our defense will hopefully adjust.


I don't think Hack-a-Tmac will work tho :grinning:


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

Rashard Lewis?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

T mac and Kobe have to be the two best possibilities considering both have scored over 50 in 3 quarters, but neither played in the 4th quarter of those games. Kobe did the 50 in 3 quarter thing twice. Iverson always has a shot, just because he has the ultimate green light.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Some meaningful thread bumpage*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Hack-a-Tmac will work tho :grinning:


hahahhaha hack-a-mac, i like it!!


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

Tracy McGrady is my choice.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say Yao, with the ease of how he scores...If he gets enuff shots up i'm sure he can do it. In his career night, he had 22 alone in the 3rd.

But the key is if he gets enuff touches....Cat, Francis, Rockets lacking a pass first PG and Yao team first mentality is what is hindering this from occuring anytime soon.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think Ray Allen Will be because he is such a dynamic leader on the floor and his team supports him!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Umm. Dirk if he keeps it up. He is playing great ball right now.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

And the answer is TMAC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> And the answer is TMAC!!!!!!!!!!!!


Toooo cool, pulling this thread back - with the answer to the original question. :greatjob:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nobody look at my prediction...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I think Kobe will go for 60 @ one point in his career.

As for the next player to score 60 points..I think it'll be T-mac vs Atlanta Hawks :hahahahaahhaah:

coming up next week I believe.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> I think Kobe will go for 60 @ one point in his career.
> 
> As for the next player to score 60 points..I think it'll be T-mac vs Atlanta Hawks :hahahahaahhaah:
> ...


I think Kobe will as well. Tmac will do it again. Im surprised Iverson hasnt done it yet.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I went with AI. If AI got hot for a whole game, then I wouldn't be surprised if he scored 60+.



Looks guys!I went with the brick-o-matic Allen Iverson to be the next to score 60. Or was I trying to say Iverson will be the first guy to miss 60 shots....hmmm.....


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks guys!I went with the brick-o-matic Allen Iverson to be the next to score 60. Or was I trying to say Iverson will be the first guy to miss 60 shots....hmmm.....


He could probably do both in one game.


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

Kareem Rush :grinning:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

62 points!


Well done TMAc...

I've got this feeling that one of the other superstar guards will explode for atleast 55 points in the next few games. It can be Iverson, Carter and Kobe.

But chances are Kobe will probably risk angering his teammates to score 55 plus, he's got that friendly rivalry with Tmac.


----------

